# G0463 - Are you applying modifier



## shihtzuaddict71 (Jan 15, 2014)

Are you applying modifier to the G0463 the same way that you would when it was still an "e/m" code?


----------



## schweitzerjoan (Apr 13, 2014)

*would also like to know*

That is what I would also like to know.    I have had 4 rejections for that new code and would like to know how to get paid for this.  I do not like to see them come back.


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 13, 2014)

If you are a facility billing Medicare the this code should work fine and yes you still use modifiers when needed.  If you are billing commercial you need to find out if the payer wants the G code or the CPT codes for facility visit levels.


----------

